# Wince Machine



## Porlamar

Hello, could someody help me with this term "wince" the web page where I found it is a page about fabrics.
Thanks


----------



## igres

Hola, 

No será WinCE machine, o sea PDA's o similar basados en el sistema operativo Windows CE ?

Saludos


----------



## Niko_Palermo

Maybe

*Windows CE* (sometimes abbreviated *WinCE*) is a variation of Microsoft's Windows operating system for minimalistic computers and embedded systems. Windows CE is a distinctly different kernel, rather than a trimmed-down version of desktop Windows. It is supported on Intel x86 and compatibles, MIPS, ARM, and Hitachi SuperH processors.


----------



## Porlamar

igres said:


> Hola,
> 
> No será WinCE machine, o sea PDA's o similar basados en el sistema operativo Windows CE ?
> 
> Saludos


Gracias, pero no creo que sea eso, ya que la maquina es una maquina grandisima que sirve para tenir telas, lo que pasa es que estoy buscando en un catalogo online de esas maquinas y no se a que se refieren con ese termino.

Saludos


----------



## alberto magnani

Porlamar, el contexto está relacionado con la fabricación de papel?


----------



## Dlyons

Could it be "winc*h* machine" ?


----------



## Porlamar

alberto magnani said:


> Porlamar, el contexto está relacionado con la fabricación de papel?


Hola, no, el contexto esta relacionado con la fabricacion y tenido de telas.
Gracias


----------



## Porlamar

Dlyons said:


> Could it be "winc*h* machine" ?


No, sorry, the web page is related to fabrics.
Thanks


----------



## igres

Hola,

Es que he encontrado que, como decia Dlyons, *Winch* parece que esta relacionado con telas (fabrics) y la traducción que he encontrado es:
*Winch = Aspadera (telas en cuerda)*

Saludos


----------



## igres

Vaya, parece ser que, segun un diccionario que he hallado, la palabra *wince = winch*, o sea que sería lo mismo.


----------



## alberto magnani

Hay una definición "wince" en Velázquez:retroceder, golpear hacia atrás.
Puede ser que ese sea el movimiento de la máquina,,pero no sabría como
decir "wince" en español.


----------

